# Joined the z spec grille crew!



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Before and after pictures please?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Me gusta... man I Miss my cruze

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Me gusta... man I Miss my cruze
> 
> -I'm mobile-


Lol thanks, why happened to the cruze?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It all started whennit hydrolocked. The techinicians did not properly replace some electrical and.. well it basically fried the ECU.

However I want another Cruze eventually just paying off dome medical bills and I wont be suprised if I find myself in another Cruze. Car was amazing to me and looks just sexy

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

iKermit said:


> It all started whennit hydrolocked. The techinicians did not properly replace some electrical and.. well it basically fried the ECU.
> 
> However I want another Cruze eventually just paying off dome medical bills and I wont be suprised if I find myself in another Cruze. Car was amazing to me and looks just sexy
> 
> -I'm mobile-


Sorry to hear that man. Yea the agree that, the cruze is one sharp looking car. And its American which makes it even better. I really hope that the next generation cruze is as good or even better than the first. Just because I really like the car and would get another one.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That grill does accentuate the front of the cruzen well . Better then the honey combed oem styled grill ! Best upgrade for apperance to date ..

Looks Good Man !


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

brian v said:


> That grill does accentuate the front of the cruzen well . Better then the honey combed oem styled grill ! Best upgrade for apperance to date ..
> 
> Looks Good Man !


Thanks man. I agree, it does change the look of the front end. (IMO the front end is the best part of the car) I refused to pay full price for one at the dealer. Just kept my eye out on eBay and there it was haha.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

did you take any pictures of you removing and installing?

I'd be interested in seeing that..


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks great, BIG improvement over the honeycomb grille. Nice.


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> did you take any pictures of you removing and installing?
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing that..


No I did not, to switch out the grille the front bumper has to come off. Its not that difficult and if you search up the how to install fog lights thread, it will tell you step by step to removing the front bumper. The grille is two pieces and are held in by clips and some screws. It was really easy to do and helps when you have a second hand.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Really nice I wish they would have made a lower Z-Spec grill as well. I noticed these for sale at my Local dealer when I was in for that brake line vacuum recall.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks awesome!!!! I want to do it but I don't know if it'll duff up my eco's purpose aerodynamics.
Mike


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

mikeeitup said:


> Looks awesome!!!! I want to do it but I don't know if it'll duff up my eco's purpose aerodynamics.
> Mike


It will have a negative impact on aero, but not much. If it bothers you, adding a partial block to the grille from behind (like the stock grille) would fix that. Just make sure it leaves about the same amount of open area for air flow.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

me like! was it expensive and hard to install?


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> me like! was it expensive and hard to install?


Got it off of eBay for a 100 bucks lol. Some guy bought for his Cruze and sold the Cruze right after. So he was stuck with the grille and sold it. I would not bother buying from the dealer, just look on eBay and wait so you can save a couple of hundred dollars. I thought it was easy to install, there's a thread on how to install fogs on here and it tells you how to remove the front bumper.


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

Is there a way to get a z spec grille in chrome?

I love the way it looks. I just want it in chrome.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Where do they sell these grills??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> It will have a negative impact on aero, but not much. If it bothers you, adding a partial block to the grille from behind (like the stock grille) would fix that. Just make sure it leaves about the same amount of open area for air flow.


From the Lordstown meet, a few of us learned the honeycomb grilles have removable pannels. They may possibly snap on to the Z spec grille.


kboosted11cruz said:


> Where do they sell these grills??
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


eBay, Amazon and Dealer. Dealer seems to be the most expensive route if you can't win a bid against the rest of the world.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

I personally don't like it but good job! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Josh4291 said:


> Is there a way to get a z spec grille in chrome?
> 
> I love the way it looks. I just want it in chrome.


It doesn't come in Chrome. In the picture you posted it is still black.



Merc6 said:


> From the Lordstown meet, a few of us learned the honeycomb grilles have removable pannels. They may possibly snap on to the Z spec grille.


No, those panels do not snap on and off. They are held on with melted tabs. To make them attach to the Z-Spec you would have to modify the grill in some way.


----------



## StuartA91 (Mar 24, 2014)

its funny the zspec grill looks better on the cruze then the honeycomb grill but on the cobalts everyone wanted the honeycomb grills instead of the horizontal bars like the z-specs
Looks really good, I'm going to have to find one as well


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/2011-2013-Bil...1399992499&sr=8-1&keywords=chevy+cruze+grille


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> From the Lordstown meet, a few of us learned the honeycomb grilles have removable pannels. They may possibly snap on to the Z spec grille.
> 
> 
> eBay, Amazon and Dealer. Dealer seems to be the most expensive route if you can't win a bid against the rest of the world.


Are the panels needed? Would it be better without them?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

kboosted11cruz said:


> Are the panels needed? Would it be better without them?


Go look at the upper grill of your car currently. Along the side of the upper grill you can see plastic panels mounted along each side restricting flow. These are for aerodynamics, so if you have an ECO or diesel these upper grill blocks are quite a bit larger too.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

scriz said:


> Amazon.com: Fits 2011-2013 Chevy Cruze Black Billet Grille Grill Insert Combo # C61026H: Automotive


Nice, but not the same as the Z-Spec grill. Not sure which I like better TBH


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dragonsys said:


> Nice, but not the same as the Z-Spec grill. Not sure which I like better TBH


Look closer, it only fits the RS packaged cars....(lower grill opening is inverted from the non-RS cars).


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> Nice, but not the same as the Z-Spec grill. Not sure which I like better TBH


Not the same but pretty close. I'd imagine it's less expensive also.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Go look at the upper grill of your car currently. Along the side of the upper grill you can see plastic panels mounted along each side restricting flow. These are for aerodynamics, so if you have an ECO or diesel these upper grill blocks are quite a bit larger too.


I know that, but does it restrict any kind of power at all?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

kboosted11cruz said:


> I know that, but does it restrict any kind of power at all?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No, it is for MPG's


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree about the Cobalt. That's kind of what it reminds me of. I think I'll stick to the factory grill....

The installation part does look nice and it was definitely a good ebay find.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> No, it is for MPG's


So besides for MPG's it won't increase or decrease power? Or will if? ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

